# Inexpensive house painting



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage">I can paint any exterior or interior.I have over 15 years experience and i do not cut any corners,I have done several jobs for forum members with all good feedback and i have loads of references.Have painted houses all over Gulf breeze and Pensacola as well as Destin and Fort walton.I do not use ladders i use scaffolding to keep the wall wet on bigger walls so there is no streaking or roll lines from moving across the wall with a ladder.
I supply all of my own equipment and cover up all existing fixtures.Average cost for an exterior is between 1000 to 1500 for average size home including 2 story.Not trying to become a millionaire just need to pay some bills.I can also do any kind of plaster work you may need done also.
Send me a Pm or call 850 776 4561
ask for will.If you need any references i have lots of them.
Licensed and Insured.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

:usaflag


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

bump


----------

